# group or website of sale of everyday goods



## NicolasMayem (May 10, 2016)

Hello

Does someone know a group or website of sale of everyday goods (like iron) between people in Tokyo?

Thank you


----------



## larabell (Sep 10, 2007)

I'm kinda surprised that iron would qualify as "everyday goods" (can't think of the last time I needed to buy iron myself) but there are a number of possibilities. There's a Japanese version of Craigslist and at least two magazines where you can run free classified ads (Metropolis and Tokyo Notice Board... and probably others that I don't know about). A google search would get you to the appropriate pages.


----------



## NicolasMayem (May 10, 2016)

Hahah yeah Iron is essential for me xD

But thank you for your advices ^^I found one group in Yahoo. I will try it !


----------

